# hal gets confused when USB devices change VID:PID



## mathuin (Jun 10, 2009)

I am trying to use FreeBSD to manage my Make Controller Kit v1.0 board.

The MCK has a VIDID of 0x03eb:0x6124 when unflashed and 0xeb03:0x0920 when flashed.  I have to stop and restart hald after flashing or erasing the MCK or else the software I'm using gets confused.

Is this expected behavior?  Is there something I can do to make it work better?  Even unplugging and replugging doesn't help -- it only clears out the old information when I restart the daemon.

Thanks!


----------

